# Ram air manifold Driver side



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

So I’m installing some ram Air exhaust manifolds, got the passenger side in easily after removing oil assembly. Driver side has been tough, I removed the Z bar and mini starter and still cannot seem to get the thing in. Is there something I’m missing here? Do I need to unbolt the driver side motor mount for the extra 1/4” clearance? Thanks.


----------

